
Your thoughts on this service - frontpile
https://www.frontpile.com
======
blackbrokkoli
This is one of these things that would be cool if it had 100x the userbase...

~~~
frontpile
Yeah I know what you mean. The purpose of this post is to evaluate if the
service is in a demand.

It sounds like people like this :)

